# New night shirts



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Aunties, wook wat momme maked us. She maked us new night shirts for when it cold cause she too cheeps to put on da heat.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! That has got to be the cutest thing to see!! It looks like Maltese Heaven!! I LOVE your little ones, and in their nightshirts.... Adorable!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay seriously, I am in love!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Lynda -- how do you ever get ANYTHING done with those 4 adorable faces looking at you?!! They are all so cute. And so are the new nightshirts.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute makes me want four, but two is our limit.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Lynda they are so cute I. Their little jammies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lynda, how do you contain yourself! That is the cutest thing I have seen all day.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So precious!! I want to hug them all!! Love!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Now that is a pile of cuteness!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Those are the cutest pj's I have ever seen...I'm sure it has to do with the 4 cuties wearing them  I wld'nt get anything done looking at them...for good reason...I wld be cuddling them all day...soooo cute!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

OOOOMYGOSH!! Cuteness Overload!!!!

Do they like wearing them!?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

adorable! They all look so neat and clean. What an amazing job you do on all of them...I'm so impressed.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH SO CUTE!!! I love your four, Lynda! Such cute night shirts too!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Lynda! Love it, love it, LOVE IT! My three never get in the same bed. I get excited when they even touch lying down, LOL.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my! I can't get over how cute they are!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, how I would love for Santa to bring me a basket full of what's in that bed! They are so adorable and so are the shirts!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't take it!!! They are just too darn cute. Oh Lynda, I don't know how you ever get anything done...let alone sewing adorable jammies...I would just spend all my time grinning from ear to ear. Your kids are :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

How adorable. They don't even look real. All that cuteness, how can than be real. Love love love them. 

Lynda, so great you made these. I love them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

You are so lucky you get to cuddle with those sweet babies.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL They look like quadruplets!

I'd need different colors so I'd call them by the right name!

So cute tho


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

So adorable! I wish I could sew


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Cuteness overload!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness they are too incredibly cute! Love the matching jammies.


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

They all look so cute and so adorable in their Jammies! You did a fantastic job ... I keep looking at the pictures...they are so cute in them!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I must have looked at your adorable fluff babies in their jammies about two dozen times already! :wub::wub:

I LOVE their jammies! They not only look adorable, but they look so soft and comfy! :wub::wub:

Lynda, your fluff babies are simply gorgeous ... but, I am sure I have told you that before!:wub::wub:


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW...They look great!!! So do most of you use pajamas??? And how would you go about sewing one??? Pattern???


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

JRM993 said:


> WOW...They look great!!! So do most of you use pajamas??? And how would you go about sewing one??? Pattern???


We use sleep tees for Snowball ... 100% cotton. He's had some jammies, but, he loves the soft sleep tee shirts. Even in the winter, we usually have our ceiling fan on over the bed ... so, when he is not burrowed under the comforter, I don't worry about him feeling chilled. LOL

I do love Lynda's jammies though ... one can tell they are comfy and fit well. I buy Snowball's tee jammies. I wish I had the gift and patience to sew.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

So cute! The four fluffs are just picture perfect!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> We use sleep tees for Snowball ... 100% cotton. He's had some jammies, but, he loves the soft sleep tee shirts. Even in the winter, we usually have our ceiling fan on over the bed ... so, when he is not burrowed under the comforter, I don't worry about him feeling chilled. LOL
> 
> I do love Lynda's jammies though ... one can tell they are comfy and fit well. I buy Snowball's tee jammies. I wish I had the gift and patience to sew.


Thanks for the generous compliments. The nightshirts are made out of cotton flannel. They are very soft and warm.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Those are some really sweet pj's that you made! I just love your babies


----------

